# Ohio Power Bass



## OhioPower (Apr 13, 2004)

Just want to get a feel for the guys that go down to the strip pits of Ohio Power. If you catch a big female, do you let her go? I want to know. The lakes are being hammered and we need to practice Catch and Release on the big females. Want others input?????

www.ohiobass.com

Tight Lines


----------



## Fly_Fisher (Apr 14, 2004)

We fish there pretty hard in May and do very well. We keep a lot of gillies, but not many bass. I always release the females  unless they are hooked in a way that will kill them  . I like the taste of bass, but do not like to take more than one or two of the smaller males per day. I always abide by the regulations and slot limits, and never take more than two. I would however like to pull a state record out of there some day! I am also a trout fisherman, so I am very used to the C & R regulation. Unfortuneately, I have seen some people taking bass by the stringer full out of some of those ponds, that is sad  , when the blue gill are so plentifull and do taste a little better!
<p>
<p>
Tight Lines!


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

I only have been to the Power Lands a few times, but I am currently planning a trip in May. 100% CPR on all bass (Power Lands or anywhere)! Now, if I ever get lucky enough to land a state record.I might be tempted to keep the fish.


----------



## OhioPower (Apr 13, 2004)

Rooster,

Thanks for the reply. State records got to be keepers.


----------



## bill dowler (Apr 8, 2004)

like i said in the previous thread i went yesterday and did great..... we caught over forty bass, all were turned loose.......it was a small lake, a single bass from it could hurt its pop....if you want to catch a really big one over there you need to find the lakes that have nothing but bass in them.... then you need to have some gills with you... only use them when you can see a big fish, so the fish doesnt swallow the bait....just incase you want to turn it loose....... the zoom worms that i talked about earlier really work, a big worm catches a big fish, dont get me wrong you catch small ones too, but your chances are better..........i try to turn all big females loose.... my biggest this year is only 7.2, last year i caught my biggest it was 8.3, she was a nice fish, i hope i can catch her again this year......when you go there walking in is the key..................................


----------



## Fly_Fisher (Apr 14, 2004)

You should try to come over in May when we will all be there! We will be there from Mondya May 10 at about noon through Sunday May 16. We camp in D on the other side of the covered bridge if it is open. If not, then along the road before the turn off to the bridge! Email me: [email protected]


----------



## OhioPower (Apr 13, 2004)

John, is this the spring bass tourney or just a big get together you guys have out there. Let me know. I know exactly where you are talking about as far as Sawmill Campground D is. Keep me in the loop. I actually try to stay away from Ohio Power during Turkey Season. Alot of idiots running around the woods with shotguns does not do much for me. Let me know.

Jim


----------

